# Traveling into Canada



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Have your shot record with proof af rabies. The last time they were real picky about dog food being brought in and out of Canada..I would call and ask. I know going up to Thunder Bay we had to state our business in Canada and talk about food...They asked to see his AKC papers...if I remember right..


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

An up-to-date Rabies certificate clearly showing the date of expiry is all that is required for a companion animal that is travelling with its owner. As for the food, I have had more problems with it going into the US than coming back into Canada when I travel for hunt tests. I just buy a small bag, enough to last for the trip so that I have a sealed bag when I cross, and ensure that it is bird or fish based as they do not seem to have a problem with those proteins.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

As Sterregold said, just the rabies certificate. When I took Flirty up there last year for National, the Border Patrol guy was asking about food and as it turns out he had just gotten a golden puppy so he was just curious. It was comical. I was getting all nervous. They did ask the purpose of the trip. You shouldn't have any problems.

And how exciting for you! Bring your passport.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

When I was thinking of going up to Say Yes, her website stated the rabies shot has to be within 12 months of traveling (regardless of the 3 year required by my state) - one of the reasons I decided not to go... so I would check on whether the 3 year vaccination is recognized in Canada if it has been over 12 months.

Camp Information: What to Bring


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Proof up to date vaccines. I always bring a health clearance from my vet with the proof of rabies. They have never asked me of other paperwork for mine like AKC. They have never asked about my dog's food specifically but I have not been in a few years.

I would check out below link and call them with questions.
Food Plant and Animal Inspections


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I'm kinda excited! My friend and I are driving her girl up to Canada to be bred to Stanley Steamer. I am working to get my passport, but what do we need to take a dog across the border?


Cmon.. link the girl's pedigree.... no holding out..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Cmon.. link the girl's pedigree.... no holding out..


How about a link to the litters pedigree...

Pedigree: Stan x Sage


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> When I was thinking of going up to Say Yes, her website stated the rabies shot has to be within 12 months of traveling (regardless of the 3 year required by my state) - one of the reasons I decided not to go... so I would check on whether the 3 year vaccination is recognized in Canada if it has been over 12 months.
> 
> Camp Information: What to Bring


There are 3 year vaccines licensed in Canada. That's what my dogs are on and my vets have been using for years. I think only my eldest current dog has ever been on the old protocol. I travel back and forth all the time on them going to AKC hunt tests without problem at the border either way. They key is that the certificate state the expiry/due date for the next booster. If that is not provided then they may treat it as if it is the 1 year vaccine. Individual facilities or municipalities may have their own policies. However, in general, our law requires that dogs be vaccinated against rabies, but not that it must be done annually.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sage just had her Rabies last month and I suggested that, even though she is not due for the rest, that she have a booster just to ensure pups get the most benefit from the colostrum.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd run a titre to check levels rather than challenging her immune system on speculation.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> but what do we need to take a dog across the border?


PM Oaklys Dad (Rob), I think he knows about all that stuff. He lives near the border.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

We use to take our dogs up every year to our cottage in Northern Ontario.

This coming May will be Bridgets first trip up, I have always gotten a "Health Certificate" from my Vet. 
I also take my shot records.

Most of the time, the dogs were sleeping in the Van, and the border people never saw them, and never asked.

When I cross the border, I never volunteer info, I wait and answer what they ask me.......no plants, no food, no firearms, no wood...lol

Hope this helps.....


----------

